# Anyone have experience with Stonehill Kennels?



## NightSquirrel (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello,

I'm starting to look into getting my first GSD. I'm looking for a family companion and personal sidekick who will come to work with me everyday, protect me in my home, and accompany/protect me when I go for an after dark jog. So I'm looking for a dog who has a stable, easy going temperament (probably on the mellower side of the GSD spectrum), easy to train, low prey drive (we've got kitties and other small critters), and protective. I want a GSD because I've been in love with the breed for as long as I can remember, and I'm absolutely ecstatic that I'm finally at a place in my life where I can have a dog. That said, I've also been doing a lot of research and as a first time dog owner, I don't want to get in over my head with a high drive, hyperactive working GSD. I'm actually located in the SF bay area (quite close to Covy-Tucker Hill actually, although in another thread on this site it sounded like they've gone downhill with their breeding program in recent years). I found Stonehill Kennels' website by accident, and although they are farther away than I'd prefer, they sound as though they breed exactly what I'm looking for. Does anyone have any info on them good or bad?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am in a Michigan GSD group and there are owners of dogs from that kennel posting often. The dogs they breed are mixes of lines, no particular focus in that breeding program. I believe they do cater to the novice GSD owners/pet market. I think if I were in your position, I would keep on researching this breed.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree with Jane! Keep researching the breed.  

There's always more to learn (and I say that as someone who has been learning for years, and still has a long way to go!). Years ago, my "wish list" sounded quite a bit like yours, but I have a different set of criteria now, and look at dogs and breeders with new eyes and more defined purpose. A working line GSD doesn't mean they'll be crazy and off the wall - unless they're really, really, intense (some police K-9s, high end sport bred), pretty much all the working GSDs I've met are pretty chill, and their people tell me they settle in the house no problem.

If you're looking for a dog "right now," have you considered an older dog from a quality & responsible breeder? Maybe even one that's retiring from their program? I went the rescue route for my first GSD (because I'm not in the place to have a puppy right now, and work it the way I want to), but was also considering a retired dog. "Retired" dogs aren't super common, but are a neat alternative to raising a puppy.


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

I'm not sure about SF, but I know there is an awesome German Shepherd rescue group in Los Angeles, that often has loads (seriously a lot) of older puppies and young adult pure bred GSD's for adoption. They could help identify the right dog for you and your current needs. If you want a guarantee for a mellow type personality, that might be the best option, because it can be difficult to 100% predict future personality in a young puppy and young puppies are usually a LOT of work for the first year, or longer, so that needs to be taken into account, even if they might eventually mellow to a calmer type of dog. 

Also, I would say there are plenty of respected breeders a lot closer to you, if you are definite about going down that route.


----------



## NightSquirrel (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm looking for a dog within the next year or two, so right now I'm just trying to learn and perhaps get on a waiting list for a breeder if I find one I really like. How did you determine what criteria you wanted in a dog over time? This will be the first dog I've had since I was a kid, so at this point I really don't know what traits I want, and I'm not quite sure how I'll figure that out until I have my first. I have some interest in agility and competitive obedience, but I won't know for sure what I'll want to do until I've got a dog to work with. I know that I'll adapt to whatever my dog's needs are, but I also want to try to optimize for not getting in over my head by finding a relatively easy going dog.


----------



## NightSquirrel (Mar 18, 2019)

There are a few rescues in Northern California, and while I do keep my eye on them I'm not sure if it will be an option for my first dog. None of the rescues up here are willing to adopt to someone who has never owned a GSD before, let alone someone who has not owned a dog before. The larger rescues also won't adopt puppies under 1 year to someone who doesn't already have an adult "role model" dog in the home. A couple of them will allow GSD novices to adopt senior dogs, but that's not what I'm looking for. I may have more luck with an all-breed rescue that happens to have a GSD, although they don't get them very often. Our shelters up here are overflowing with GSDs but I don't feel comfortable rescuing unless I'm getting the dog from a foster home where it's temperament is well known. I may reach out to one of the rescues to see if they'll allow me to foster for them, as that would hopefully make me eligible to adopt from them. Although honestly I feel quite nervous at the prospect of bringing an adult dog freshly pulled from the shelter (and hence with an unknown temperament) home to my kitties. I understand why the rescues are so cautious about who they adopt to, but it does feel frustratingly circular to hear them push "adopt, don't shop" while simultaneously saying you can't adopt if you don't already have experience.


----------



## moparharn (Dec 11, 2018)

My dog is from Stonehill and so is my friends. It is a long way for you to go to get a dog. I think one of the advantages of getting a Stonehill dog is proximity to the breeder. Shelly offers training, boarding, and puppy socials. If you want to know something about temperament, I can send you a video form the last social that my dog attended. 92 GSD's and 2 other dogs. Pretty placid for 94 dogs in close proximity to each other. Stonehill has a wide variety of dogs. If you want a large GSD, there might not be a better place to go. If you continue to have interest feel free to private message me and I can send you some pictures of my dog and others from Stonehill. My dog is also in this forum under the pictures title. His name is Chip. This is not a kennel for the "blue blood" GSD owner who has very strict requirements for breeding, showing, and absolute do's and don'ts. This kennel is for regular owners who want a beautiful dog of a certain size and color, from a breeder that is not charging mega dollars and protecting an image. I am not knocking other breeders, nor am I saying Stonehill is the best. Shelly has done everything she promised to me. I have no idea what the long term health of my dog will be, but so far I am very impressed, and so are most of the people who have met him. His ears are still trying to decide whether they are going to be up, down, or sideways. I can tell you that as his owners, my wife and I are almost hoping they do not go up. So maybe this gives you some idea of where I am coming from. I know three people who have purchased, or will purchase from Stonehill based on what they saw in my dog. This could be because they are inexperienced fools or absolute geniuses. This stuff is a crapshoot at best. I stand by my first comment. I think you should strike up a relationship with someone closer to you who can ease you into your decision allowing you to see how they do business and what kind of dogs they are breeding. If you must have a particular size or coloring, then Stonehill could probably help you. Good luck! Also, GSD's are smart and full of energy. If you are not prepared to put in your work, be prepared for a rougher experience. This is not a purchase and put on the shelf breed. You get back multiples of what you put in, but you must put in.


----------



## Rebeccak0ch (Jan 12, 2021)

moparharn said:


> My dog is from Stonehill and so is my friends. It is a long way for you to go to get a dog. I think one of the advantages of getting a Stonehill dog is proximity to the breeder. Shelly offers training, boarding, and puppy socials. If you want to know something about temperament, I can send you a video form the last social that my dog attended. 92 GSD's and 2 other dogs. Pretty placid for 94 dogs in close proximity to each other. Stonehill has a wide variety of dogs. If you want a large GSD, there might not be a better place to go. If you continue to have interest feel free to private message me and I can send you some pictures of my dog and others from Stonehill. My dog is also in this forum under the pictures title. His name is Chip. This is not a kennel for the "blue blood" GSD owner who has very strict requirements for breeding, showing, and absolute do's and don'ts. This kennel is for regular owners who want a beautiful dog of a certain size and color, from a breeder that is not charging mega dollars and protecting an image. I am not knocking other breeders, nor am I saying Stonehill is the best. Shelly has done everything she promised to me. I have no idea what the long term health of my dog will be, but so far I am very impressed, and so are most of the people who have met him. His ears are still trying to decide whether they are going to be up, down, or sideways. I can tell you that as his owners, my wife and I are almost hoping they do not go up. So maybe this gives you some idea of where I am coming from. I know three people who have purchased, or will purchase from Stonehill based on what they saw in my dog. This could be because they are inexperienced fools or absolute geniuses. This stuff is a crapshoot at best. I stand by my first comment. I think you should strike up a relationship with someone closer to you who can ease you into your decision allowing you to see how they do business and what kind of dogs they are breeding. If you must have a particular size or coloring, then Stonehill could probably help you. Good luck! Also, GSD's are smart and full of energy. If you are not prepared to put in your work, be prepared for a rougher experience. This is not a purchase and put on the shelf breed. You get back multiples of what you put in, but you must put in.


How much did you pay for you GSD from stonehill?


----------

